# torn tendon



## ken Sass (Oct 25, 2016)

so i just got the word from my doc. i have torn the tendon in my left elbow. (center section is off the bone) the bad thing is that's my good elbow. so surgery and no lifting for 12 weeks. but i may try and sneak 1 more meet in (week from sat) i guess i tore it in may(i think)


----------



## DF (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry to hear it Kenny.  Heal up buddy!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 25, 2016)

That sucks ken. Get the surgery heal up and come back even stronger

Can u do any further damage by doing a meet? If not then go for it.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 25, 2016)

Hope you get a good repair, best wishes to you on your recovery


----------



## stonetag (Oct 25, 2016)

Tear it up Ken! I guess if it is torn off the bone, it cant tear anymore. Weight lifter logic.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 25, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Tear it up Ken! I guess if it is torn off the bone, it cant tear anymore. Weight lifter logic.


only the middle of the left is off the bone. rt is worse i got to get a mri on it to see how much it is torn. they have been torn for awhile and i have been just toughing it out. bench today was strong  i am sure the ortho won't want me to do any more damage lol


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 26, 2016)

sorry broski..  Sucks being out for 12 weeks.  If I had the will power, I'd eat at a deficit to lose some bf%..    I wouldnt try and sneak one meet in.. then again im a pussy


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 26, 2016)

Get some Ken. What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 26, 2016)

That sucks bro. sorry to hear.





ken Sass said:


> so i just got the word from my doc. i have torn the tendon in my left elbow. (center section is off the bone) the bad thing is that's my good elbow. so surgery and no lifting for 12 weeks. but i may try and sneak 1 more meet in (week from sat) i guess i tore it in may(i think)


----------



## snake (Oct 26, 2016)

Big Worm said:


> Get some Ken. What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger.



Not really. Sometimes it just leaves you as a cripple praying for death. 

Sorry for being the wet blanket.


----------



## snake (Oct 26, 2016)

Damn Ken, things were going so good for you. I know you were talking about another meet too. I'm kind of wondering how much that tendon is used in your bench considering how far you came.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 26, 2016)

U have had your share of health issues the past few years, make sure the surgeon this time doesnt mess up your intestines....


----------



## 57muscle (Oct 26, 2016)

make sure you heal properly...


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 26, 2016)

not gonna be able to compete in the last meet of the year. . rt side is tore worse than left so both get the knife (pretty sure). 2 weeks in a cast for each so can't do them at the same time recoup is 6 weeks no lifty so maybe next meet in the summer


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear Kenny. Six weeks is nothing though bud, you'll be back at it the start of the new year. Take some time to relax and enjoy your friends and family. Peace and good luck.


----------

